# Looking for cleaning company to Steam Clean apartment



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey everyone,

im wondering if anyone can recommend a decent cleaning company who will steam clean the apartment? The apartment i have rented in the greens has carpets fitted (not sure why) and the landlord says he has had them cleaned before i moved in but there is a nasty smell. Its as though the previous tenants had animals living here, and they have done ther business in the same spot over and over  so im looking to bring someone in to steam clean the carpets and furniture.

Ive read through the initial list on here, but the ones i tried wont steam clean so any advice would be fantastic!

Cheers

Zog


----------

